# Hyperparathyroidism, need MIRP asap- any suggestions???



## bella09 (Mar 22, 2013)

I was just diagnosed with hyperparathyroidism and now need to have tumor(s) removed from my parathyroid, however after doing a bunch of research I believe the safest route to go is having the MIRP in lieu of traditional parathyroid surgery as it poses higher risk and doesn't have the high rate of success that the MIRP has. As I stated in my newbie post, I've read extensively about Dr. Norman and his practice out of Tampa, FL, but my husband disagrees with me about going there for treatment. I live near San Antonio, TX and have found a couple of places that may do the MIRP procedure. One recommended endo that I found is Dr. Alexandra Dressel, however I just came across her yesterday and need to call tomorrow with my questions.

Has anyone ever had this surgery before? I've browsed through many of the posts and didn't see anything about hyperparathyroidism or parathyroid disease at all. Maybe I didn't go back far enough or maybe I missed it. I have been missing many things that are quite obvious lately, and can't remember something someone literally just said to me so it's very possible that I completely missed it. If anyone can offer suggestions on surgeons that perform the MIRP (mini- parathyroid radio-guiding procedure) I would sincerely appreciate it. I need to have this done as soon as humanly possible as this has been causing my quality of life to seriously deteriorate over the past few years and it is definitely taking its toll on my marriage. My husband now says that I have a legitimate disease that causes me to be lazy, his words. I am constantly tired and run down, fall asleep at random times even with plenty of sleep the night before. We will be driving in the car to go somewhere and if we're in the car for over half an hour, I start to fall asleep even if he's talking to me and he faults me for it like I'm making a conscious decision to go to sleep. Every time this happens, I don't even realize it until after I've woken up and I'm still tired. I can feel my moods completely do a 180 and for no reason at all, that's the worst because I can't stand feeling bad and sick all of the time.

If anyone can help with this, I would really appreciate it as I desperately need to get better and feel better again. My family relies on me and I feel like I fail them when I can't do something or I completely forgot about something or when I fall asleep just because I sat down for a few minutes. I have only had a hand full of good days over the past six months at best and Friday was one of them and it was also our son's 6th birthday. We got him a bunch of baseball stuff and took him to the park after school to play and we had so much fun. Naturally, I told him we could also have a catch on Saturday and I felt so run down and tired all day that I could barely stay awake sitting outside with them while they were playing catch with each other. It made me feel so bad because I knew how excited he was about playing, but I did everything I could. I need this to get fixed.

Thank you all for being here and offering support and encouragement to others, it does mean a lot.

-N

"If we're not supposed to allow diseases to control us, what do we do when we can't control the disease that changes who we are?"


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Incoming private message bella. No first hand info but maybe something that will help.

I'm really sorry you're having to deal with being sick in addition to an obstinate hubby. Try informing him that if you end up going with an inexperienced doctor and said doctor flubs the surgery that you could end up in the hospital for a month or more getting calcium supplementation. That should hit him in the forced primary caregiver and/or monetary buttons and straighten his butt out. hugs1


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

What are your current levels (Cal, PTH, D, & bone density)?

I have primary hyperparathyroidism. We are putting off treatment for as long as possible. I see a Dr at MD Anderson in Houston.


----------

